# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Stop the Breakwater Project for Negril

## nokashformobay

NEGRIL NEEDS YOUR HELP. Please READ, SIGN and SHARE this Petition

https://secure.avaaz.org/en/petition.../?dnyUFab&pv=0

They paved paradise, and put up a parking lot

Chairman of Couples Resorts Mr. Lee Issa wryly quoted these lines from Joni Mitchells Big Yellow Taxi at the opening of an urgent press briefing in Kingston last week. The matter at hand has major implications for the resort town of Negril; and also, it is clear, for the island of Jamaica on the whole.


http://petchary.wordpress.com/2014/0...-negril-beach/

----------


## Lady Jane

Is there anyway to sign this petition without going through Facebook?

----------


## nokashformobay

Go to the first link and sign the petition No Facebook needed

----------


## Lady Jane

I have been trying to sign this petition more than once except it kept taking me via FB. I just noticed it automatically has it checked to share w FB. I unchecked that and was FINALLY able to sign. I can definitely say that if that break water goes in, we won't be returning to Negril, sadly.

----------


## nokashformobay

Thanks for taking the time to sign the petition, and I agree with you, We wouldn't go back if they built a wall

----------


## TAH

Signed.

----------


## yetta

Already have signed. A dear friend of mine from Canada...that has been coming to Negril for years....sent me a link. Thanks for making folks on the board aware and give them a chance to make their voice heard is they choose.

----------


## monica

Thanks for posting - just signed.

----------


## Eco

Unsigned....nothing in that link convinced me that it's a bad idea.  Plus WTF good is signing anything going to do to make change?  3 years ago we all signed something for Mickey Hill and what progress did we get?

----------


## TAH

> Unsigned....nothing in that link convinced me that it's a bad idea.  Plus WTF good is signing anything going to do to make change?  3 years ago we all signed something for Mickey Hill and what progress did we get?


Do your own research then. It is a bad idea. Just because one petition didn't succeed doesn't mean you should never participate in public discourse/debate/whatever. If you never speak, you'll never be heard.

----------


## nokashformobay

Sorry you feel that way, I think they could spend 8 million on something better

----------


## patty_k

Please sign and circulate

----------


## JamaGinger

In case you are not up to speed on what this will mean to have the breakwater built, at the very least it will mean 24 loads a day of boulders being brought into Negril and unloaded near the Burger King downtown. Personally, I cannot picture what all of that activity will do to the congestion and ability to move around tiny Negril. This is projected to take nine months. 

From one of the articles: "<Proposal> calls for 24 truckloads of boulders coming into the resort town each day for nine months, bringing a total of 53,280 cubic metres of armour stone - that is 1,881,565 cubic feet. The largest boulders will be between eight and 13 tons each (one ton is 2,240 pounds), and they will require 597,524 cubic feet of this material, while there will be some slightly smaller boulders of five to nine tons each (708,765 cubic feet required).

One side says that the breakwaters will be visible above the water and the other side say they will not be visible. The fact that whether the breakwaters will be visible from the beach above the water cannot even be determined is a serious concern to me. If a project of this magnitude is going to be undertaken, I would think all affected would be clear about what the breakwaters will look like once completed.

The debate to date:

AGAINST:  http://jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/2...ews/news1.html

FOR:  http://www.nepa.gov.jm/NEPA_news/art...on_Efforts.asp

AGAINST:  http://jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/2...us/focus4.html

Television Coverage of the Meeting in Kingston:  http://www.televisionjamaica.com/Pro...x/Videos/34560

----------


## JamaGinger

And can I just add...If you thought jet skis were a nuisance.....

----------


## SLP

Signed (twice by accident).

----------


## jamaicarob

signed, soon come

----------


## Muck

Signed...hope it does some good.

----------


## suzengrace

bad idea...hurt more than help negril... so much better could be done with that $$....imho

----------


## JamaGinger

New article from The Observer today:

http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news/...-says-Wheatley

----------


## Roy Mon !

Signed !!

----------


## kim&betty

The type of beach erosion that negril experiences is the same process that occurs here in sw florida. It's referred to as longshore drift, a natural phenomenon that moves sand (beach) down the coast by the action of waves and the tides. 
    Where breakwaters will catch sand, quite a bit upshore, there will be little effect past the breakwater. 
    Beach renourishment has been done here in sw florida for decades, they anchor large barges off shore and pump/spray sand up onto the shoreline resulting in instant beach. It is an expensive process that will be very effective for several years, or until a big storm comes along and washes the sand back down the coast.
    The real problem is that a healthy reef system is composed of living/growing coral, negrils reef system is far from healthy (due to pollution, overuse, physical destruction, etc.). Also the local fishermen keep everything they catch (no matter how ticky-ticky/little the fish are) including Parrotfish whose job it is to eat coral and poop new sand. Often the "snapper" you are being served in Negril is infact Parrotfish.
   There is no simple or cheap solution to the problems of too many people in a small area.

----------


## suzengrace

> The type of beach erosion that negril experiences is the same process that occurs here in sw florida. It's referred to as longshore drift, a natural phenomenon that moves sand (beach) down the coast by the action of waves and the tides. 
>     Where breakwaters will catch sand, quite a bit upshore, there will be little effect past the breakwater. 
>     Beach renourishment has been done here in sw florida for decades, they anchor large barges off shore and pump/spray sand up onto the shoreline resulting in instant beach. It is an expensive process that will be very effective for several years, or until a big storm comes along and washes the sand back down the coast.
>     The real problem is that a healthy reef system is composed of living/growing coral, negrils reef system is far from healthy (due to pollution, overuse, physical destruction, etc.). Also the local fishermen keep everything they catch (no matter how ticky-ticky/little the fish are) including Parrotfish whose job it is to eat coral and poop new sand. Often the "snapper" you are being served in Negril is infact Parrotfish.
>    There is no simple or cheap solution to the problems of too many people in a small area.


Have to agree with you Kim and Betty-small area can only sustain so much.... but I dont the breakwater is the way to go ... :Frown:

----------


## JamaGinger

Jamaican Television News Clip:

http://www.televisionjamaica.com/Pro...x/Videos/34836

----------


## JamaGinger

http://petchary.wordpress.com/2014/0...-some-updates/

----------

